# [Wet Thumb Forum]-What's the color code for CO2 ?



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

My fist tank wasn't color coded at all. My second tank has a blue top and blue handle. All the pictures of CO2 tanks I've seen on the net are coded green. My tank has a sicker on it that says CO2 so for now I'll have to assume it really does contain CO2. So, what is the correct color code for CO2 ?


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

My fist tank wasn't color coded at all. My second tank has a blue top and blue handle. All the pictures of CO2 tanks I've seen on the net are coded green. My tank has a sicker on it that says CO2 so for now I'll have to assume it really does contain CO2. So, what is the correct color code for CO2 ?


----------



## imported_Mark (Mar 4, 2003)

I believe it depends on the distributor. Our friend google says gray:
http://www.tpub.com/dc32/56.htm
The label on mine is green, but that just indicates a non-flammable gas.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

So I guess it could be Gray, Green or Blue.

So the color code appears to be rather worthless as an indicator of what's in a tank. Wonder what Emergency Services think about this. I'd hate to be fighting a fire and see one of these tanks off to the side. Is it friend (CO2) or foe (Oxygen).


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

My tank is gray. When filled, the co2 vendor put on two labels: One states "Carbon dioxide" and a code " UN 1013". The other has codes for Health, Flamability and Reactivity with values 1,0,0 respectively.

Fire extinguishers with co2 are often painted red.

As I read the reference info, it appears co2 is supposed to be color coded gray except for fire extinguishers than can be red.

The blue and green Doomer mentioned are apparently incorrect for CO2. Of course, you can sell a cylinder for many purposes. Then your can fill it with many types of gas. I would guess that is how Doomer got his Blue topped one.

I did a quick search on the web for co2 cylinders and at bookmarked sellers. All I saw were clearly gray or natural /unpainted metal finish.
Bob

[This message was edited by BobAlston on Fri April 04 2003 at 08:23 PM.]

[This message was edited by BobAlston on Fri April 04 2003 at 08:24 PM.]


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

At Hydrologix.com they are selling brand new green topped CO2 tanks.

If a given tank could have been filled with many different gases over it's life time, is there a possibility of contamination?

I read a post somewhere from a guy who suspected his CO2 killed his fish because it was either contaminated or old. Said he was going to return it for another one. Just something else to worry about.









According to the link above, blue codes for Nitrous Oxide. Maybe my fish will be laughing their arses off when I turn on the gas.


----------



## Moe (Feb 1, 2003)

My tank is green

Moe


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

You know, maybe rather than buying CO2 we should switch to Nitrous oxide. If laughing enough, we wouldn't care so much about plant growth. <grin>

Bob


----------

